# iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box



## biosci (Feb 23, 2008)

My old iPhone charged fine but the new iPhone won't charge. is there any kind of update available or are we SOL?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box (biosci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biosci* »_My old iPhone charged fine but the new iPhone won't charge. is there any kind of update available or are we SOL?

The new 3G iPhone requires a different charging method. However, DICE has developed a new iPod/iPhone charging cable that will be available in approximately 60 days as an upgrade to current customers. Let me know if you have any further questions!


----------



## biosci (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box ([email protected])*

Would this charge newer models such as the iPhone 3G as well as be backward compatible? Also, would this require disassembling the dash again?? Or is it something that can attach to the end of the current cable? I don't look forward to disassembling the dash again but if that's what it takes... sigh...


----------



## biosci (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The new 3G iPhone requires a different charging method. However, DICE has developed a new iPod/iPhone charging cable that will be available in approximately 60 days as an upgrade to current customers. Let me know if you have any further questions!

Also, is it really charged differently than other iPods/iPhones (the griffin powerjolt I believe still charges both iPhones). Or do you think it's a matter of this authentication chip thing that I heard about. Doesn't the old wire have that as on the dice packaging it said it was made for iPods. 
And again, is there a solution that's easy for current users? 
Is there a new Dice unit for VW's that allows you to view text on the info screen on the dash? I ask that because if I'd have to take the dash apart again, I may as well upgrade the box too!
Thanks!


_Modified by biosci at 10:59 AM 7-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box (biosci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biosci* »_Would this charge newer models such as the iPhone 3G as well as be backward compatible? Also, would this require disassembling the dash again?? Or is it something that can attach to the end of the current cable? I don't look forward to disassembling the dash again but if that's what it takes... sigh...

The new iPod cable will charge the new 3G iPhone and all previous models of iPod that were supported (from 4G iPod to iPod Touch). You would only have to access the DICE module to be able to plug in the new docking cable. This may or may not be easily accessible, although it is recommended to be installed in an accessible location. 

_Quote, originally posted by *biosci* »_Also, is it really charged differently than other iPods/iPhones (the griffin powerjolt I believe still charges both iPhones). Or do you think it's a matter of this authentication chip thing that I heard about. Doesn't the old wire have that as on the dice packaging it said it was made for iPods.
And again, is there a solution that's easy for current users?
Is there a new Dice unit for VW's that allows you to view text on the info screen on the dash? I ask that because if I'd have to take the dash apart again, I may as well upgrade the box too!
Thanks!

The new 3G iPhone does not charge through Firewire any longer, which many iPod devices used. I'm not exactly sure on what part is being modified or if there is anything being added to the iPod cable. A new cable will have to be purchased for existing customers, the cable will be standard with our kits once it is available.
Our new i-VW-SAT kit allows for text display on the factory display. It is only compatible with SAT-capable radios (SAT button on radio), and disables the factory XM, if equipped. Currently, it is not fully updated to work with the MFD2 Nav system, but will be very soon. If you do upgrade, a new module and new harness is needed.


----------



## DaveGTI (Feb 22, 2003)

Please do let us know when the cable becomes available.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: (DaveGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveGTI* »_Please do let us know when the cable becomes available.
Thanks

Definitely!


----------



## alexthefirst (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What about the current model of i-VW-SAT, the one you are selling in DICE web store, does it fully support (charge) Iphone 3G or we still have to wait about 2 months?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: (alexthefirst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexthefirst* »_What about the current model of i-VW-SAT, the one you are selling in DICE web store, does it fully support (charge) Iphone 3G or we still have to wait about 2 months?
Thanks

Hello,
Still the same issue with that kit as well. The same iPod cable is used for all our non-fiber-optic iPod kits. The wait shouldn't be more than 4-6 weeks now.


----------



## BigWilieStyle (Apr 26, 2008)

wanna sell the old iphone?


----------



## alexthefirst (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Adam, 
does the DICE cradle hold nicely new iphone 3G? Is it adjustable? If you can, please post a closer picture of it - all available images small and non-informative.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: (alexthefirst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexthefirst* »_Adam, 
does the DICE cradle hold nicely new iphone 3G? Is it adjustable? If you can, please post a closer picture of it - all available images small and non-informative.

Hello,
The new 3G iPhone will not fit well into our current iPhone holder. We are developing a new insert for the new iPhone and it will be available in approx 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'll be needing a new cable, too. With the current cable, I can't even get to the ipod functionality on the iphone, since the "Charging is not supported by this accessory" screen pops up every time I hit the ipod icon. Playback defaults to the first artist in my library. Using the I-VW-T
Alice in Chains is getting old








Edit: Switched the DICE unit to simple mode and it works now, just need a charging cable/dock and I'm all set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Karl Hungus at 7:47 PM 8-16-2008_


----------



## DaveGTI (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (Karl Hungus)*

How much longer til this new cable comes out for the iPhone 3G?


----------



## biosci (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Our new i-VW-SAT kit allows for text display on the factory display. It is only compatible with SAT-capable radios (SAT button on radio), and disables the factory XM, if equipped. Currently, it is not fully updated to work with the MFD2 Nav system, but will be very soon. If you do upgrade, a new module and new harness is needed.

I would love to have text support for iPods but as you said, it disables the satellite? You said XM but I'm assuming you mean both XM and Sirius sat right? No splitting type of adapters???


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The new iPod cable will charge the new 3G iPhone and all previous models of iPod that were supported (from 4G iPod to iPod Touch). You would only have to access the DICE module to be able to plug in the new docking cable. This may or may not be easily accessible, although it is recommended to be installed in an accessible location. 
Our new i-VW-SAT kit allows for text display on the factory display. It is only compatible with SAT-capable radios (SAT button on radio), and disables the factory XM, if equipped. Currently, it is not fully updated to work with the MFD2 Nav system, but will be very soon. If you do upgrade, a new module and new harness is needed.

I recently picked up an '05 Audi TT. It has a "SAT" button on the radio and I also have a 3G phone. I know this says "VW" so is there an AUdi version coming out as well?
I'm subscribing to this thread since the DICE unit sounds like the ticket I'm looking for (in-dash CDs are the SUCK).
One thing that I'm not sure about with the dice unit... Does it remember where the iPod stopped when you shut the car off and then pick it back up again where it left off?


----------



## bobbybroberts (Aug 23, 2008)

hi,
will the i-VW-SAT work on my 2006 A3?
i have been using the dice audi link for quite some time now and i am very satisfied, but the text display is appealing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: (DaveGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveGTI* »_How much longer til this new cable comes out for the iPhone 3G?









Hopefully no more than another 2-3 weeks









_Quote, originally posted by *biosci* »_I would love to have text support for iPods but as you said, it disables the satellite? You said XM but I'm assuming you mean both XM and Sirius sat right? No splitting type of adapters??? 

Any type of factory solution that is going through the radio's satellite input would be disabled. We currently do not have any splitters to retain this. Aftermarket satellite radio devices that are separate from the radio can still be retained. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Endoplasmic* »_I recently picked up an '05 Audi TT. It has a "SAT" button on the radio and I also have a 3G phone. I know this says "VW" so is there an AUdi version coming out as well?
I'm subscribing to this thread since the DICE unit sounds like the ticket I'm looking for (in-dash CDs are the SUCK).
One thing that I'm not sure about with the dice unit... Does it remember where the iPod stopped when you shut the car off and then pick it back up again where it left off? 

We do have an Audi-SAT kit in development and will be coming out soon, so it would be compatible with your radio in your TT! When the iPod is left connected and you come back to the vehicle in a shorter amount of time, it usually picks up where it left off, or if you pick a song from the iPod and plug it in it'll play the song you selected. However, if left for a longer period of time (overnight), it will probably reset to the beginning of a playlist or artist because it has to re-sync with the iPod after it has gone into hibernation or deep sleep mode.

_Quote, originally posted by *bobbybroberts* »_hi,
will the i-VW-SAT work on my 2006 A3?
i have been using the dice audi link for quite some time now and i am very satisfied, but the text display is appealing.

For the A3, there will be an i-Audi-SAT kit coming out pretty soon and will function similarly to the i-VW-SAT through the satellite source.


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Oh that's awesome news.
Is the Audi version on the same development cycle as the VW one?
If this unit charges the 3G and taps into the SAT stuff on my radio you can put me down for one right now








Looking VERY forward to the new release fellas, great job!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: (Endoplasmic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Endoplasmic* »_Oh that's awesome news.
Is the Audi version on the same development cycle as the VW one?
If this unit charges the 3G and taps into the SAT stuff on my radio you can put me down for one right now








Looking VERY forward to the new release fellas, great job!

Yup, Audi is being worked on right now at the same time as the VW-Nav version. The Audi-SAT kit may take a little longer because a new cable needs to be developed and manufactured, but it shouldn't delay it too long.


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yup, Audi is being worked on right now at the same time as the VW-Nav version. The Audi-SAT kit may take a little longer because a new cable needs to be developed and manufactured, but it shouldn't delay it too long. 

I can't freakin' wait for this to come out. *puts on the kid in a candy store face*
You guys do pre-orders? I'd love to pre-order this thing so that I can get it the day you guys are ready for it.


----------



## jhonekumar (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a Pocket PC, I used a iphone theme (http://www.iphonethemeforpocketpc.com/) and everything worked like a magic to me. Now I'm having the iphone experience in my Pocket PC.


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Adam, was just curious if you guys are still on schedule or if you've run into some other problems...
Burning audio CDs pretty much sucks lol.
Cheers


----------



## alexthefirst (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The new 3G iPhone will not fit well into our current iPhone holder. We are developing a new insert for the new iPhone and it will be available in approx 6-8 weeks.

ProClip have just came up with new 3G holder with pass-through cable. I wonder if that socket will pass song info (title, artist etc) to Dice SAT unit... It looks very nice but is expensive too - $99, I would rather wait for new holder from Dice.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

The Audi kits are still being worked on, most SAT-capable radio's are working pretty well, but there is one other one that needs to be finished and then we can get the Audi-SAT harness developed and things should be good to go on that. For any pre-orders, go ahead and send me an email and ill get you partially set up until it's finally ready!


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good stuff!
E-mail sent


----------



## Spartan1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Subscribed. Looking forward to being able to charge my 3g in my '04 GTi (i-VW-T)


----------



## DaveGTI (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re:*

Any word? How much longer do we need to wait? My battery is begging for a charger


----------



## pwrbkdude (Mar 1, 2008)

I think I just lucked out finding this!
Adam, with the i-VW-SAT kit, can I actually SCROLL through my iPod/iPhone playlists, or does it only show text for the song that is playing? I would love to see video demo, but it isn't posted on the website yet! Please let me know!


----------



## snowypeak (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box ([email protected])*

I'm running an I-VW-T with an old Ipod mini - can't wait to be able to rock the 'genius' playlists on my iphone through the head unit- set it and forget it! 
Keep us posted on when the new firewire-capable cables are ready.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box (snowypeak)*

Adam, what is the status of the cable?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box (tamorgen)*

Hey guys, 
I was informed that it will be 4 weeks from now until the cable is ready to go. Unfortunately it's been a little delayed from the previous release date, but we're definitely going to get it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: (pwrbkdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwrbkdude* »_I think I just lucked out finding this!
Adam, with the i-VW-SAT kit, can I actually SCROLL through my iPod/iPhone playlists, or does it only show text for the song that is playing? I would love to see video demo, but it isn't posted on the website yet! Please let me know!

Song titles, playlist names, artists, and albums show up on the display, but not as a full list. You can scroll through them and the name will show up one at a time as you go through them.


----------



## alexthefirst (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hey guys, 
I was informed that it will be 4 weeks from now until the cable is ready to go. Unfortunately it's been a little delayed from the previous release date, but we're definitely going to get it out.

Ok, what about new Dice cradle to handle Iphone 3G? Is it also delayed?
Also, if I buy existing SAT interface, how much would I pay for cable upgrade - can't wait another month...


----------



## biosci (Feb 23, 2008)

Adam, did you just say that it now supports text from the iPod on the head units? Does it do this on the MFD as well? Also, can you simultaneously have this working with a satellite radio sub or do you have to not have sat connected. I have the unit where you can have the splitter and still have satellite radio working in my R32 mk 5 but there is no text support.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The Dice VW text kit is a SAT radio emulation based kit, it will disable your Factory Sat radio and use that "port" to import ipod text ,control and audio
Dice VW text kit 


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:07 AM 10-21-2008_


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hey guys, 
I was informed that it will be 4 weeks from now until the cable is ready to go. Unfortunately it's been a little delayed from the previous release date, but we're definitely going to get it out.

Are we still looking at another week Adam, or has that date been pushed back again?


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box (tamorgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tamorgen* »_
Are we still looking at another week Adam, or has that date been pushed back again?

Well considering he posted on the 2nd, we should probably wait until at least Nov. 2 to see if it's out or pushed back.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box (Endoplasmic)*

Well, that would be a month, and not 4 weeks now, wouldn't it?







I'd still like to hear from Adam to know if it's on track, unless you have some other source to tell us otherwise.


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box (tamorgen)*

True, but 4 weeks puts them at the 30th of October if you want to get super technical.
I don't have any other sources and I'll wait until then to see what they say. (unless of course they can take cash and ship it on the release date)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box (Endoplasmic)*

http://www.scosche.com/passport 
There's an alternative coming soon from Scosche. I'll order this or the new DICE cable, whichever one ships first.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box (Karl Hungus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karl Hungus* »_ http://www.scosche.com/passport 
There's an alternative coming soon from Scosche. I'll order this or the new DICE cable, whichever one ships first.

There already is something like that out, http://www.cablejive.com/iphon....html. It's been out for about a month, but that just adds a pass through into the equation. The Dice cable will just replace the current cable all together. It's never a good thing to keep adding connections and adapters. It adds to points of failure.


----------



## DaveGTI (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box (tamorgen)*

So? Any word on when this cable will actually become available?


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box (DaveGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveGTI* »_So? Any word on when this cable will actually become available?

Damn beat me! Yah, I'm curious as well


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: iPhone 3G won't charge with Dice box (Endoplasmic)*

Feel like we've been waiting an eternity


----------



## talknmime (Mar 16, 2005)

i guess we're all still waiting.
are there any non-bluetooth solutions that would allow me to have a phone call and hear it through the stereo?


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (talknmime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talknmime* »_i guess we're all still waiting.
are there any non-bluetooth solutions that would allow me to have a phone call and hear it through the stereo?

Might be worth asking in it's own thread to be honest.
Not gonna lie, pretty sad that we haven't heard anything on progress or whatever.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Endoplasmic)*

I got an update email from Dice the other day. They said units with a blue cable connector can be traded in and upgraded for the price of the updated cable. You ship your entire unit to them (on your dime), and they ship you an upgraded unit on theirs. The new cable however, isn't expected to ship until December 12th. Personnally, I think I'll end up just waiting another month. I don't feel like pulling the unit out at this point, just to save a few weeks.


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (tamorgen)*

See for me, I don't have the unit at all and would like to get one. Does that mean that I'm locked to Dec. 12 as well or are the NEW units (ie. not ones people need to trade up for) going to be available first?


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Endoplasmic)*

The new units are available now, or shortly, from what I remember from the email. I'll post the email when I get home.


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (tamorgen)*

Really? Odd... I was apparently on the preorder list... *sigh* well as long as they are there in some form. Would like to pick one of these up before it gets too cold (self-installs outside FTL)


----------



## alexthefirst (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (Endoplasmic)*

I've just ordered one. Their web site says the kit supports USB charging, so I assume it has the new cable.
Will tell you for sure in 5 days or so, if they ship fast.


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (alexthefirst)*

Awesome I appreciate it.


----------



## alexthefirst (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (Endoplasmic)*

Ok, installed today. Yes, it does charge the Iphone 3G.
However, Iphone still complains "the accessory was not made for iphone...". But frankly, Dice never stated it is compatible with Iphone - they say, it will charge all ipods/iphones and it does so.
Overall, I'm satisfied. 
I did screwed up the installation and disconnected airbag pressure sensor under passenger seat, thinking it is a satellite radio (stupid I am!), now I have to visit dealer to reset that warning. The radio was just next to the sensor, under black plastic cover, really easy to get to (I have GTI'08). You will have to disconnect it in order to get ipod text on display. In Jetta/GLI it is in the trunk, I believe.
One more thing - buying from Dice directly is one option, but maybe a bit expensive. I saw the same unit on ebay/amazon for 144 shipped - I paid 200 (with tax and 3 day shipping option). But I indeed get it on 3rd day morning. And I'm not sure if those guys on ebay will ship new cable.


----------



## DaveGTI (Feb 22, 2003)

I dont mean to switch topics, but on an MKIV with double din where are you people mounting the DICE module?
also, how are you getting the docking cable from the front of the radio?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: (alexthefirst)*

Hello guys,
Okay, so here's how everything is set up now. For customers that already own a DICE iPod integration kit, we can either have your unit updated to accept the 5V USB charging or a new iPod cable is needed. If you purchased around July-August or later, your iPod cable should have a BLUE plug that connects to the DICE module. If you have this, then you can have your module sent in to us for an upgrade ($40.00). If you purchased it before and/or do not have a BLUE connector on your iPod cable, then you will need to upgrade to the new iPod cable being released in December ($40.00). Or, if you have to have it now, you can purchase our current BLUE iPod cable and the upgrade to the module, but that would run at about $80. It's all a little complicated, but now figured out. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Where is the option for the person who doesn't have anything yet?
I'd be looking at getting the whole setup that supports the 3G and text using the head unit's SAT stuff. ('05 Audi TT)


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you purchased around July-August or later, your iPod cable should have a BLUE plug that connects to the DICE module. If you have this, then you can have your module sent in to us for an upgrade ($40.00).

I purchased mine in September, but the plug isn't blue. Must have been old stock.







Guess I have to wait until the December release.


----------



## patfur (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (alexthefirst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexthefirst* »_ "the accessory was not made for iphone...". 

Many accessories will say that for the iphone. I think it has something to do with radio interference (you've probably heard the blip blip blip when your phone is next to a speaker system) It should work normally.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Adam,
How much longer on the "just the cable" upgrade?


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

I found this adapter for the iPod adapter. it will take the 12v charging from the older accessories and convert it to the 5v for the new Ipod touch and Iphone 3G's
Less than $40 shipped.
http://home.swipnet.se/ridax/c...d.htm 
Reading on verious sites it appears that a couple of the pins need connected together and 5v's applied to the proper connectors for the latest USB charged iPod's to charge. 

_Quote »_iPod Nano 4th Gen no longer will charge from 12 volts on the firwire pins. If you tie pins 25 and 27 together through a 10K ohm resistor while applying +/- 5 volts to pins 23 and 15 (or 16) that it will charge. If you don't tie 25 and 27 together, it won't charge.

source: http://pinouts.ru/Devices/ipod_pinout.shtml


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (woofie2)*

I sell this adapter for 29.99
Schosche PassPort 5v charging adapter 
its not on the site right now but I'd be happy to take phone orders if you would like one
basically it can be used with any current ipod cable and will convert to the 5v necessary for the new ipods and i phones


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I sell this adapter for 29.99
Schosche PassPort 5v charging adapter 
its not on the site right now but I'd be happy to take phone orders if you would like one
basically it can be used with any current ipod cable and will convert to the 5v necessary for the new ipods and i phones

Hey John,
I was curious if you'd be able to answer a question regarding the DICE box with an Audi/SAT combo. From what I'm reading it DOES appear to support the Audi radios with the SAT button and display song text, but the only thing I can see on your site is the I_AUDI_R and it doesn't mention anything about text on the radio via SAT.
I received the I_AUDI_R for xmas and it doesn't mention 5V on the package so does that mean I'm SOL for iPhone 3G charging? It's still within the package so I guess if it doesn't work I can always resell :-\


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (Endoplasmic)*

you guys that are looking for a mounting solution, need to check out mine. I have made a mount that hides away in your sun visor. it tucks away nice when not in use, and it fits perfectly in the mirror slot of the visor. IMO this is by far the cleanest way to integrate your iphone. any questions, [email protected] Im charging $25 shipped. these are awesome, and dont require you to pull your dash apart. pictures upon request. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by warranty225cpe at 12:48 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (tamorgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tamorgen* »_Adam,
How much longer on the "just the cable" upgrade?

Dice is now selling the "just the cable" upgrade for $39 + shipping. I got mine in on Monday, and got it in yesterday. It works perfectly, charges my iPhone, and believe it or not, I don't get the "This accessory is not designed to work..." message. I'm quite happy with it, even if it took 6 months to come out.


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (tamorgen)*

Now that I have mine all hooked up I wanted to ask if anyone is having the same issue as I am...
Basically the sound quality is ... sub-par I'd say. The low-end (bass) is lacking a LOT, and I can hear what can be best described as digital noise in the background (don't have anything plugged in and turn up the volume... sounds like digital chirps).
I have to increase the volume to get it to a normal listening level.
I hope it's a fluke, but I'm curious if others have had the same problem.
Basically for my tests I had the same song burnt to a CD and swapped back and forth between the ipod and the in-dash.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (Endoplasmic)*

Did you run your plug to your Iphone plug in the bottom? Or the top? If you went in through the headphone jack(top)your gonna compromise sound quality.


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (warranty225cpe)*

Oh the bottom. The iPod interface cable, yah of course!
Am I the only one that's having this issue? I mean the quality of sound with the digital chirps is pretty annoying for a unit this expensive.


----------



## skjohn8 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (tamorgen)*

Thanks tamorgen!
Where did you order yours from, Enfig? Can you share a link to it?


----------



## Dataslave (Jan 2, 2009)

*Cable Received*

I ordered mine from European Auto Source last week, $39 plus $12.48 shipping. I installed it today.
Works perfectly, charges my ipod touch 2g, and does not display the invalid acessory message. As a bonus, the cable is a good bit longer than the old one, allowing me to get rid of my extension cable and the line noise that went along with it. Great job Dice!
http://www.europeanautosource....d=232


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (skjohn8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skjohn8* »_Thanks tamorgen!
Where did you order yours from, Enfig? Can you share a link to it?

I just got it directly from Dice. You can call up their number, tell them what you want, and they'll ship it out. Mine came to $45 w/shipping.


----------



## talknmime (Mar 16, 2005)

Not sure if anyone knows but I have a Dension ICE Link. Can I use the new DICE cable only to enable iPhone charging or will the cable not work with the ICE Link? It looks like it would work.


----------



## Endoplasmic (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (talknmime)*

How long have you guys normally waited for a reply from DICE on support? It says on the site 1-2 business days, and well that was Dec. 29








I've still got the box and wires all out in the car until the issue is resolved.


----------



## Dataslave (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (Endoplasmic)*

In 2007, I asked a question via their assisted support page, and got a response within 24 hours.
Two months ago, I used the assisted support page to ask about the cable upgrade, after hearing bits and pieces of information on this thread. I didn't hear anything from them for 7 weeks. I finally just closed the ticket and just ordered the part from somewhere else.
Try the phone!


----------



## biosci (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (Dataslave)*

I wound up getting the scoche (sp?) adapter and it works flawlessly with the iPhone 3G!


----------

